# Why bother shooting?



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

Had a local guy call me Saturday night and asked if I wanted a deer. Told him yes as long as it wasn't all shot up and a bloody mess. When he arrived it was a big bodied buck with only a neck wound. I asked why he was getting rid of it. He said that he didn't have the money to get it processed. This spawns the question, why bother even shooting it? If you ahead of time that you could not pay for the processing (he wanted fancy stuff) then why would you bother shooting an animal. 

I'm not complaining. I now have two large bodied deer in the freezer and two more tags left!


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Just goes to show that many do not think beyond the moment. Kind of like the Romeos who want to mate with every girl in sight and never think of child support.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It only takes me about 4 hours to completely debone and chunk a deer and I'm slow. All it takes is a knife and freezer paper so cost isn't much.

If you have the ambition to shoot a deer you should have the ambition to process it.


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a canner load going now. Third one since Saturday night. Have another ready for jars tomorrow night. If I were freezing all of it I'd be done days ago. He wanted the fancy stuff....deer sticks, sausage, etc. You can do that yourself also but just has no interest in doing it.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Cutting up a dead animal is gross. 

I ALSO do not know why he shot it, if he was not going to eat it!!!!!!! Cutting up a dead animal may be gross, but not gross enough to give away 60 pounds of meat!


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Terri said:


> Cutting up a dead animal is gross.
> 
> I ALSO do not know why he shot it, if he was not going to eat it!!!!!!! Cutting up a dead animal may be gross, but not gross enough to give away 60 pounds of meat!


It's alot easier to cut up dead animal. The lives ones run away when you start cutting on them.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

when I was a teen and wanted to learn to ride a motorcycle my dad said ok went to the garage took out his motorcycle and laid it down and as he walked back to the house said let me know when you get her back up. Same with hunting, first was squirrels I will never ever forget the sound of pulling the shin off that first one or how good it smelled while frying .

On the back road I live off of I counted 5 deer butchered of prime cuts a chucked out of a truck right on the side of the road some not even all the way off. One with horns cut off and one in the stream. At least move them in the field so what ever can eat in peace.


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

I've gotten to be a fan of processing deer necks. Couldn't be easier. I also adjusted my skinning routine to make getting the front legs and neck done easier. I've gotten an extra 6qts of meat per deer.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

People like to hunt, and in many places the seasons are very short.
The meat isn't being wasted, and the hunter got his enjoyment from it.

I'm not seeing any problems. I've killed many deer I didn't want to process, but never had trouble finding someone who wanted it.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

He unless you have your own property with deer on it takes a lot of work to get one its also illegal to give the meat away can't imagine wasting any of it.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Waste not, want not.

Reminds me of so many other discussions involving "rights".
Just because you CAN do something, doesn't necessarily mean you SHOULD.
That's where the stupid gene come into play........


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

I've shot many deer for the sole purpose of giving them away. But I had a family in mind that needed the meat ahead of time. I'd usually call to make sure they were home then arrive on their doorstep with a cooler of deboned meat. They were always willing to learn a quick butchering lesson and I'd be on my way home. Several years ago I was involved in a crop damage program that permitted me unlimited tag. On one trip I shot 13 deer in less than two days. I brought home over 400 pounds of deboned meat and donated it all. 

This fella knew ahead of time that his wallet was short of his desires and scrambled to find a place to dump the deer. I just have an issue with it happening this way. 

I just wanted to have a small discussion about folks thoughts on this matter and to see if anyone had dealt with this before.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

maybe he got home from hunting and his wife said . had to pay the xyz bill your broke till the next paycheck on the 15th

or not but , there are plenty of people who hunt and enjoy hunting and then donate the meat some guys would eat it some their wifes won't go near it 

it does seem like he didn't think very far ahead and that isn't good 

plan the hunt , hunt the plan , have the plan for after the hunt also

this guy is a Wisconsin butcher and does really good videos on boning out a deer [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMx0JMOv5WI[/ame]


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't get the people that only shoot the big antlers.. I've yet to find a way to make the antlers tender.. 

I have to agree with the OP.. the only reason I shoot deer is because I'm after the meat. If I didn't eat them, I wouldn't shoot them, unless I had a pre-arranged donation to make.


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

Awesome video!!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Because he probably knew he could find someone who would want it!


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

I would say I don't know of a single state that it would be illegal to give away the meat from a game animal. If this is in fact illegal in California it is a sad testament to the voters.

Why are so many so judgmental? If you can't imagine sport hunting (looking for big bucks only/etc.) or can't imagine giving the meat form a kill away that is your choice.

I happen to shoot many deer each year (very plentiful where I live in Iowa and I get multiple tags so all are legal) and share them with many people that can't, or don't want to, hunt themselves.

It is a great feeling to give something of value and lots of fun to be able to hunt many more animals than I would if only I were consuming the meat.

Bottom line....the judgmental stuff gets very old!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mustangglp said:


> He unless you have your own property with deer on it takes a lot of work to get one its also *illegal to give the meat away* can't imagine wasting any of it.


I don't know of anywhere that it's illegal to give away wild game meat as long as it was taken according to regulations

It's illegal to sell the meat


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

ihuntgsps said:


> Bottom line....the judgmental stuff gets very old!


I would take a swag that I've given away as much meat as anyone here....maybe more since I was involved quite heavily in crop damage for a couple years. But it was planned. To shoot something then scramble to get rid of it before spoilage sets is wasteful....that's my point.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MDKatie said:


> Because he probably knew he could find someone who would want it!


I used to have a list of people who wanted any deer I didn't because they didn't have the time nor the skills to hunt, but loved the meat.

One was a next door neighbor who was a Marine who just worked too much, even though he had enough shooting skills that he helped train snipers and combat units.

I'd make sure he got at least 1 each year, even after I moved away.
He managed to find the time to spend a day helping me move, so all those deer were well worth it


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Dan B. said:


> I would take a swag that I've given away as much meat as anyone here....maybe more since I was involved quite heavily in crop damage for a couple years. But it was planned. To shoot something then scramble to get rid of it before spoilage sets is wasteful....that's my point.


Your location says "snow belt". Is it cold there? Here, when it's cold, people let their deer hang for several days at least. Did he say he was having to scramble to find someone to take it?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I did not MEAN to sound judgemental: I was honestly puzzled!


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

This year we are seeing crazy warm weather. 50-60 degrees. Saturday and Sunday it's supposed to be mid 60's. So yes, this year it was heading for spoilage quickly.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup way above normal here too. Kare commented the other day how long the grass in the yard is getting. I really don't want to mow in December since I put the mower to bed for the season.

 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I don't need to give it away, my kids and family raid my freezer and help themselves.

Had chicken fried elk steaks, fried taters and garden corn for supper last night.
It doesn't get much better.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

mustangglp said:


> He unless you have your own property with deer on it takes a lot of work to get one its also illegal to give the meat away can't imagine wasting any of it.



in Wisconsin the food pantries have a set up with possessors that donate their services , and you just tag your deer , field dress and deliver it to a participating meat processor they cut it up and it goes to the food pantry 

this way if you want to stay out hunting after you bag the one for your freezer , you can do charity work and hunt at the same time.


then we are not California , most rural sheriffs departments here have a list , you call and ask to be put on the list then if there is a car deer collision and the officer thinks the deer is in reasonable shape the next name on the list gets called you have to answer the phone and be able to get to the crash location in 30 minute or they call the next person on the list till someone picks it up. If your laid off or work is slow in the winter get on the list and go get a deer when your called.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Dan B. said:


> I've gotten to be a fan of processing deer necks. Couldn't be easier. I also adjusted my skinning routine to make getting the front legs and neck done easier. I've gotten an extra 6qts of meat per deer.


This year I cut the neck into 2 pieces so that it would fit in the bucket better. Then I steam cooked it and plucked the meat out for use in stew later. There's a lot of good venison thrown away every year by people who don't use the neck.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

simi-steading said:


> I don't get the people that only shoot the big antlers.. I've yet to find a way to make the antlers tender..
> 
> I have to agree with the OP.. the only reason I shoot deer is because I'm after the meat. If I didn't eat them, I wouldn't shoot them, unless I had a pre-arranged donation to make.


I hunt for the meat, but I like to hunt, so for me, if I just shot does, or any small buck, my season would last about 10 minutes. So I hunt for the big guys. They are not a dime a dozen, and I like the challenge of finding a nice big fella. The other thing is, up here at least, bucks are much, much larger than does, and we only get one tag, and I need more meat than a little doe will supply! 

Just explaining that for some of us, there is the good old challenge factor. Shooting a doe or little fella, is like a walk in the park: But to find a truly quality animal takes more time and effort, simply because of the numbers game.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I hunt big antlers too, enjoy the chase and don't have a problem having a tag go unused.
Plenty of does out there if you just want venison. Prefer to let the small bucks walk in hopes they will reach maturity.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> in Wisconsin the food pantries have a set up with possessors that donate their services , and you just tag your deer , field dress and deliver it to a participating meat processor they cut it up and it goes to the food pantry
> 
> this way if you want to stay out hunting after you bag the one for your freezer , you can do charity work and hunt at the same time.
> 
> ...


Little late getting back here . 
Picking up road kill is a big no no here any meat given away has to be has to be processed in a USDA approved plant that's the way I interpret the law that not to say venison isn't traded or given away . Thanks for the video of the guy cutting up the deer I believe I will do my spring lamb I plan on butchering in the next to week that way.
California is always passing Nanny laws it gets hard to keep up with them all if I didn't have 50 years invested here I would out of this state


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well I ended my season with one tag for a buck with at least 4 points on one side left.

Usually I will target a 8 point or better first and then use my any antlered 3 inches or longer later. But this year I filled the little buck tag first.

I also don't hunt does they are so easy here on my place. I can look out the windows about any time and see a couple does and fawns about any time.
Also the city people who don't know squat about hunting need some thing to shoot at.

 Al


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Forcast said:


> On the back road I live off of I counted 5 deer butchered of prime cuts a chucked out of a truck right on the side of the road some not even all the way off. One with horns cut off and one in the stream. At least move them in the field so what ever can eat in peace.


These deer were almost certainly poached. They are getting rid of the evidence. And even if not poached, this is illegal in nearly every state - you can not shoot a deer and then let it's meat go to waste - it is stated right in the regulations. But most likely poached - otherwise they would have given the deer away and asked for the recipient to save those prime cuts for them.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Dan B. said:


> Had a local guy call me Saturday night and asked if I wanted a deer. Told him yes as long as it wasn't all shot up and a bloody mess. When he arrived it was a big bodied buck with only a neck wound. I asked why he was getting rid of it. He said that he didn't have the money to get it processed. This spawns the question, why bother even shooting it? If you ahead of time that you could not pay for the processing (he wanted fancy stuff) then why would you bother shooting an animal.
> 
> I'm not complaining. I now have two large bodied deer in the freezer and two more tags left!


 Like you, to me it makes no sense. After I was taught to shoot and kill a deer, I was taught how to de-musk and field dress it, tote it home , single tree hang it for skinning and butchering by my father and I watched my parents use the meat grinder to make venison burger.

My grandfather taught me how to saw off the horns for knife handles and how to tan the hide for buckskin leatherwork.

Hope your odd friend remembers you the next time he can't afford to process his kill. :thumb:


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

Odd I have butchered hundreds of deer and never considered deboning them while hanging like in the video. We hang them from the neck, cut a ring around the neck and front legs and pull off the skin. Remove shoulders, loins and hams. Cut off any extra burger meat we can get from the deer and just toss the carcass. We may not get every morsel of meat but it works for us and is done in just a few minutes to process inside.


----------

